
Economic Possibilities for our  Grandchildren   - abhinav
http://www.econ.yale.edu/smith/econ116a/keynes1.pdf
======
Jabbles
Launching Gmail on April fools' day was, for me, hilarious. At a time when
Yahoo! and Hotmail were offering 5/2 Mb, Google came out with 1Gb. It was so
obviously an April Fools' joke... but then... wow!

But I can see that from their perspective it caused a lot of confused users -
although it probably kept the story in the news a day longer than it would
have been otherwise.

